# Another right-brain/left-brain test - P/J?



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

Recently, someone showed this following test to me. As you might know the strongest cognitive processes of J types (Ni, Fe, Si, Te) are left brain processess and the strongest cognitive processes of P types (Ne, Ti, Se, Ti) are right brain processes acoording to Lenore Thompson. So I thought this test might - maybe - as well be taken to determin if you're J or P. My husband and I - both J types - were really bad at this test. But my mother - who's actually also supposed to be a J type - was REALLY good at it. ...But let's see how you're doing. roud:
_You may ignore the proteine part and the thing about training if you want. :crazy:_

*Instructions*:


> Doctors have concluded that if you find the man in the coffee beans in 3 seconds, the right half of your brain is better developed than most people. If you find the man between 3 seconds and 1 minute, the right half of the brain is developed normally. If you find the man between 1 minute and 3 minutes, then the right half of your brain is functioning slowly and you need to eat more protein. If you have not found the man after 3 minutes, the advice is to look for more of this type of exercise to make that part of the brain stronger!!!
> And, yes, the man is really there!!


_Please complete the test before you read possible spoiler responses._ ;D


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

I think I'll be more careful next time I buy coffee beans.


----------



## Agelaius (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh silly me, I definitely read 'minutes' as 'seconds'. My bad XD


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

Agelaius said:


> Oh silly me, I definitely read 'minutes' as 'seconds'. My bad XD


Oh...hehe... so just for the record: you actually wanted to click the first answer, right?


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

My right side is normal took me 30 seconds( Yes I timed myself):mellow:


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

wow...with only one miss-click the statistics are quite flawed up to now... xD


----------



## Van (Dec 28, 2009)

About 10 seconds, I think. I started by looking for some kind of man-shaped pattern, but no


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

About 3-5 seconds, first I found a strange dragon shape o_o


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

Yeah...looking for a man-shaped pattern made me (and my hubby xD ) really bad at this test. Took me quite long to re-think... D:


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Took me me a quick glance. The man is damn blurry.


----------



## Agelaius (Apr 3, 2010)

PlushWitch said:


> Oh...hehe... so just for the record: you actually wanted to click the first answer, right?


Yup! Sort of just zoomed in on a location and... low-behold, there it was. Leave it to a P to find something like that but not read all of the fine print :tongue:


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

I found him in about 20 seconds.


----------



## NoirAddict (Oct 20, 2010)

Oh my god, I just got lucky. (found the man in *2 secs*. ) I wasn't looking for a particular shape, so my mind was just "open" as I scanned the picture. Seriously, when I first read about the pre-test info, I was thinking, "oh god, this will take me forever". I'm an INFJ and Se is supposedly my inferior function.


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

I started looking for intricate patterns in the coffee bean ridges and linings...


----------



## Nitou (Feb 3, 2010)

I made my vision blurry to look at this because that actually helps to better discern patterns. I saw the dragon shape and kept looking for the man in it. But no... it's more like a Where's Waldo? thing. I think I found him in about 30 seconds. Didn't time it.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

Ahhhh... what? I actually did find a man, but it wasn't a face... it looked like one of those art dummies that are made out of wood, used to proportion drawings. I looked for a face too, but I can't find that. I'm actually quite balanced between left and right brain, usually. It's typically 60/40 or so on tests and such, often leaning in different directions depending on my mood.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh! I see. Kind of hunched over. I was looking at the lower left hand corner and seeing the more orange bean as a head, with outstretched arms, et cetera.


----------



## The Hungry One (Jan 26, 2011)

...There's a man in there?


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

Lol...funny, how so many Ps and how few Js actually did this test. ;D


----------



## Lokkye (Dec 28, 2009)

ehh.. the image is blurry
But I think I saw a man
Is he standing up and are you looking down on him
then probably took me a few seconds if I'm right (3-10?)
Maybe the fact that I'm sorta sleepy disadvantaged me.. ehehe
I think this is more of an S and N thing..
Ns would be disadvantaged because this takes quite some Sensory skill
but ehh..


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

nah, that was not the man... ;D
and my husband is a Sensor...he had difficulties finding him...soo...yeaaah... xD


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

I found the man in about one second, having no idea for what I was looking.

It just stood out to me right away.

It didn't blend in with the rest; it's a face in a pile of beans.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

under 3 seconds, piece of cake.


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

That man is so creepy I'm gonna have nightmares tonight


----------



## amon91 (Feb 1, 2011)

I just scanned the thing, took me maybe 15 seconds. And yeah, I was looking for a pattern, then gave up, then realized by the responses it wasn't a pattern. I guess I can say I cheated, I just have no patience for games. :tongue:


----------



## MCRTS (Jul 4, 2011)

_I'm a J and I've found the man in between 3 seconds and 1 minute._

I found him in ten seconds. Darn it! Seven seconds short.


----------



## soulsearch (Apr 6, 2011)

4 seconds, haha


----------



## ALNF1031 (Jul 27, 2011)

I found him in around 3-5 seconds. I thought I was looking for a whole man though, not just his head so this took a little longer.


----------



## psynite (Feb 7, 2011)

Not sure I found it....I see the outline for eyes and the face is kind of turned to look at the left of the screen. If thats it I found it very quickly...just sitting here looking for other options.


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

psynite said:


> Not sure I found it....I see the outline for eyes and the face is kind of turned to look at the left of the screen. If thats it I found it very quickly...just sitting here looking for other options.


Wrong. :wink:


----------



## Beyond_B (Feb 2, 2011)

Van said:


> About 10 seconds, I think. I started by looking for some kind of man-shaped pattern, but no


Yeah same here, I thought it was a pattern.
I looked for the darker beans cause they would be eyes, or outlines of his face...
but nooo, they had to not make it a pattern...
I found him 34 seconds....


----------



## eunoia (Nov 19, 2010)

Found it in about 2 seconds


----------



## psynite (Feb 7, 2011)

Im giving up on this....I see too many faces....I think that counts for something.


----------



## Waiting (Jul 10, 2011)

psynite said:


> Im giving up on this....I see too many faces....I think that counts for something.


Unfortunately it may not be a good thing lol. Took me 15-20 seconds, and I'm unhappy it took that long after finding it. I was looking for patterns as well.


----------



## Jem11899 (Jan 4, 2011)

I can't believe it took me about 35 seconds to find him. It was so obvious!  I was totally looking for patterns too!


----------



## psynite (Feb 7, 2011)

Is the man looking to the right, and is squished onto the right? If it isnt im throwing my computer....


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

psynite said:


> Is the man looking to the right, and is squished onto the right? If it isnt im throwing my computer....


No, it isn't...and if you would find him, you'd throw your computer even more. :mellow: It's really disappointing.


----------



## psynite (Feb 7, 2011)

WTF is this?!?! My little sister found it....its literally a face.....I hate coffee beans now....f$ck!!!!.....not really that mad...but how does this test for right brainness....I shall doubt its ability to do this.


----------



## Nienna (Jun 22, 2011)

I was also looking for a pattern... I think I saw something that resembled a penis hahahah :crazy: so I was like "um... is that the man, perhaps?". Then I looked away and back to the picture and bam! there he was. Creepy.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

I didn't time myself, but I found it almost instantly after I scrolled down enough to see the entire picture. The guy stuck out like a sore thumb for me. o_o


----------

